# Check Engine light 2007 chevy diesel 6.6



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 2007 Silverado Chevy 2500 diesel. It has 25,000 miles on it. Last week the little check engine symbol (light) came on. The manuel said it was probably air in the fuel line and it might correct itself. The light stayed on two days then went off the third day without adding fuel or anything. The forth day the light came back on. I drove it through the week end and replaced air filter. Filled up truck Sunday and Monday morning light was off going to work. However, it came back on going home that evening. Is there an easy fix or is it time for a visit to the dealer.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Man these things have so many sensors on them a bird turd on the windshield can make it come on. I wouldn't worry about it until it starts flashing. When it flashes thats a bad thing. I had the same problem so I asked the same question.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

i have the same truck it did the same thing at 25k miles. took to dealer replaced air filter and it has went away. dealer said it was a o2 sensor due to dirty filter. put a kn filter and clean it every 10k and have not had another problem and now have 46k on truck. kn filter 90$ at orielly's regular filter 60$ give a kn a try and keep it clean


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the responces. I put a new KN air filter on yesterday but the light stayed on. Do you know if the dealer has to reset something. I am thinking of disconnecting battery in hopes the computer will restart. I have heard this works on some vehicles.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Make sure your gas cap is on tight.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a 2006 LBZ and with about 10K on it I had the engine light come on. They had to replace the EGR valve I believe. Said it was a known problem. Have not had a problem since. Knock on wood!!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a 06 chevy and I left the gas cap loose one time by accident......It gave me an error message saying to tighten gas cap. These trucks pretty much tell you everything. I would take it in to the dealership espically if it is under warranty----Why risk it? my .02



Sow Trout said:


> Make sure your gas cap is on tight.


----------

